# A Couple Of Ducks



## Final Strut (Dec 24, 2013)

Just a couple of duck call Christmas presents I did up for a guy I work with. They are for his daughter and son in-law. He wanted to have their names on them so I ordered some water slide decal paper and went that route. I think the names turned out pretty good for my first run with this method. I have five sheets of this stuff so I am sure to do it again. Zach's is spalted hackberry and Lisa's is some FBE I got from Kevin a year or so ago. It had some beetle tracks in it so I filled the tracks with antler shavings.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SENC (Dec 24, 2013)

Nice qork, Scott. Love the FBE.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 24, 2013)

SENC said:


> Nice qork, Scott. Love the FBE.



qork ?


----------



## Kyle Hayes (Dec 25, 2013)

I like the ideal you used, the look good.


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 25, 2013)

Nice job there Scott. I am sure they will like them. From the title, I thought I was going to see acouple of mallards or wood ducks or some kind of ducks.

Ray


----------

